# Michigan MMJ



## IRISH (Dec 8, 2008)

(SOAHR) State office of administrative hearings and rules.
this is whats been penned so far. i heard it was to be added to today...bb...

hxxp://www.state.mi.us/orr/emi/rules.asp?
type=Numeric&id=2008&subId=2008%2D051+CH&subCat=Revision+Text

check out rule #29-part 4...bb... ...


----------



## andy52 (Dec 8, 2008)

i could not find what ya are talking about.says no new rules


----------



## IRISH (Dec 8, 2008)

try this...
http://www.state.mi.us/orr/emi/rules.asp?type=Numeric&id=2008&subId=2008%2D051+CH&subCat=Revision+Text


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 16, 2008)

check it out!!!
www.michigan.gov/mdch/0,1607,7-132-27417_51869---,00.html


----------



## IRISH (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks GMC. i have that one in favs. i check it daily. i heard there would be alot more info posted sometime in late december. just checked, last update was on the 5th...bb...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow!  I can't wait for Florida legislators to become as elightened!

Wow!! Did you see GM's avi??


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Art.  I love yours too


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 16, 2008)

Blush


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 16, 2008)

You're probably not really Red Green though  whereas mine is all homegrown, as it were


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 16, 2008)

Believe it or not, I was going to mention that   And, believe me - we appreciate it!  I think your profile (as it were) should be added to Quick Links:hubba:


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 17, 2008)

:rofl:


----------

